# Other cities that remind you of yours



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

The scientist said:


> San Francisco reminds me of Rio! Both extremely beautiful and laid-back...


I don't think "laid back" applies to either.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

krudmonk said:


> I don't think "laid back" applies to either.


I'm a tad shocked at the comparison, too.


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

i immediately thought of cincinnati. everything about it, except for the size of the college, is very similar to sacramento.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Taller said:


> LA and New York are not exactly twin cities.


Are you sure? :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

UrbanSophist said:


> Are you sure? :lol:


Yes.

After all, New York has nygirl! How cool is that?


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

Peterborough, Ontario and Bellingham, Washington both remind me of North Bay.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

My city is also similar to Rio, it is a smaller version of it. Both were even twin cities in the past (but now rio only twins with big cities, and Póvoa only with European towns). in fact, one of the city's nicknames was Portuguese Rio. our beaches are also big and form small bays, we have a traditional sidewalk (Calçada) in the beach and concrete towers. Póvoa also has many cariocas. Many monuments in Póvoa were offered by Póvoa's community in Rio.

So
*Póvoa de Varzim, Portugal:*

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
Benidorm, Spain
Quarteira, Portugal


Rio:









Póvoa:


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

Rotterdam and The Hague together remind me a lot of a scaled down version of London. The dutch cities are by far not in the same league (as London) but still offer somewhat comparable cityscapes, architecture and overall atmosphere.


----------



## modestproposal (May 18, 2007)

Washington, DC reminds me of Paris.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Sacramento (how exotic)


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

modestproposal said:


> Washington, DC reminds me of Paris.


That must be a joke. hno:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

He might be referring to some of the classic Beaux-Arts layout of the downtown area.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

San Francisco Bay Area reminds me of Seattle for the geography and the population structure. These two cities are extremely similar in many aspects. I see Seattle as the "Little SF"

Portland, OR and Vancouver, BC also remind me of Seattle. These three cities are almost like triplets. Weather, culture, and the size are more or less similar to one another.


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

Kamloops, BC, Canada reminded me of Tamworth, NSW, Australia.









Kamloops









Tamworth

You can't see it in the bottom pic, but Tamworth is similarly squeezed between a river and hills, where the shot was taken from.


----------



## modestproposal (May 18, 2007)

KoolKeatz said:


> That must be a joke. hno:


I guess the only differences are Paris has 3.5 million more people (12 million for Greater Paris and 8.5 million for Greater Washington), Paris's economy is slightly larger (although both are top 10 by GMP), they're both capitals of powerful countries (although clearly the USA is more powerful), both are museum Meccas, neither has a good skyline and they have a very similar street layout.

What Paris is as a cultural center, Washington is as a political center. Paris has better restaurants/shopping, but Washington is a much richer city (per capita income is #2 in world).

I don't know why you would think it's a joke. Paris is a bit more important city, but Washington is a rapidly rising city and I think we're getting close. I see equaling Paris as a reasonable aspiration for the near future (25 years). I don't think they're that vastly different cities for a Parisian/Washingtonian to be insulted by the comparison.


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

modestproposal said:


> 8.5 million for Greater Washington


That's including Baltimore. For just Washington it's closer to 5 million, which makes Paris markedly larger.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

modestproposal said:


> I guess the only differences are Paris has 3.5 million more people (12 million for Greater Paris and 8.5 million for Greater Washington), Paris's economy is slightly larger (although both are top 10 by GMP), they're both capitals of powerful countries (although clearly the USA is more powerful), both are museum Meccas, neither has a good skyline and they have a very similar street layout.
> 
> What Paris is as a cultural center, Washington is as a political center. Paris has better restaurants/shopping, but Washington is a much richer city (per capita income is #2 in world).
> 
> I don't know why you would think it's a joke. Paris is a bit more important city, but Washington is a rapidly rising city and I think we're getting close. I see equaling Paris as a reasonable aspiration for the near future (25 years). I don't think they're that vastly different cities for a Parisian/Washingtonian to be insulted by the comparison.


Why Paris is always so underated, when we speak about economy and other things outside tourism. hno: 

No in fact the core of urban area of Paris has 6.7 million inhabitants (That's the real size of Paris), 2.1 million inhabitants is for the center, 10 millions for the urban area and 12 milllion for the metropolitan area.

Paris is not only a cultural center, it is also an economical center
_In 2004._
Paris GDP $630 billion
Washington GDP $276 billion
For me it is not slightly larger.

Paris has one of best skyline in Europe did you know la Defense. 









And for the end, *Paris is one of 4th global cities*. _London, N.Y, Paris, Tokyo_
In fact Paris and Washington are very different.


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

^^yes! no comparison


----------



## Veinticinco (Sep 13, 2005)

"A combination of *Liverpool* and 1920s Manhattan, the most impressive street in *Shanghai* has always been *the Bund*"

Shanghai is a sister city to Liverpool, they have both at one point been the largest/busiest ports on earth and the Bund in Shanghai is almost a replica of the Pier Head in Liverpool..

Liverpool:









Shanghai:


----------



## Francisco91 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Mount Isa, Queensland reminds me of Sudbury.

Mount Isa









Sudbury









Both are mining towns, and both have Xstrata owned mines.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Westsidelife said:


> Central Los Angeles strongly resembles Oakland.


I was thinking more of Long Beach.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

i dont know santiago


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Bratislava reminds me of Ljubljana...and Bratislavan lifestyle reminds me a bit of Barcelona


----------



## Coneslammer (Jun 26, 2006)

Seattle - Auckland: 

Lots of water, lots of trees, lots of rain. Traffic problems are similar due to the narrow geography and a whole bunch of traffic being forced past the CBD. Space Needle/Skytower

Gold Coast - South Florida:

This line of big scrapers on the beach falling back quickly into large modern houses on canal estates.

Perth - San Diego

Sunny mediteranean climate on a big calm body of water. Boomed around the same time and have both have those sharp, shiny skylines

Canberra - San Jose:

This one is a little bit obtuse, i'll try and dig out a photo to show you guys, but it's mainly the grassy hills surrounding large suburban areas that build towards a lowish-rise "campus' looking centre.


----------



## alasi (May 10, 2008)

Philadelphia, Montreal and Melbourne remind me of each other. Historically, they were colonial centers of their respective countries. They all have a nice mix of old architectural gems and modern structures. All have respected universities. All are somewhat overshadowed by another city (New York, Toronto and Sydney).


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Toronto is metro Manila mixed with Philadelphia streetscapes and Chicago style office buildings.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Philadelphia, Montreal and Melbourne remind me of each other. Historically, they were colonial centers of their respective countries. They all have a nice mix of old architectural gems and modern structures. All have respected universities. All are somewhat overshadowed by another city (New York, Toronto and Sydney)."

I agree. If Montreal had the streetcars of Toronto it would be very similar to Melbourne. Philadelphia is fortunate to have streetcars, subways and elevated platform rail (EL). Also, all three of the cities are fairly close to the biggest cities in their country. Philadelphia is only 75 miles (120 km) from New York City. Montreal is only 313.45 miles (504 km) from Toronto. Melbourne is 653 miles (1045 km) from Sydney.

I think Toronto is more like Melbourne based on the photos that I've seen.

Here's a stretch I think Barcelona and Montreal have a similar vibe. Both cities are rebellious in spirit, involve hilly terrain, have an old quarter by the waterfront, both have a metro that smells like burnt rubber, both cities have prominent buildings on top of their hills.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

I cant think of any cities outside North America that remind me of Milwaukee. So, Ill just say Munich.

NYC-Hong Kong
Chicago-Frankfurt
Miami-Panama City
L.A.-Athens


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

alasi said:


> Philadelphia, Montreal and Melbourne remind me of each other. Historically, they were colonial centers of their respective countries. They all have a nice mix of old architectural gems and modern structures. All have respected universities. All are somewhat overshadowed by another city (New York, Toronto and Sydney).


Just to take that to the next step, as you said they were each colonial centers and capitals of their respective cities but lost the title of national capital to what seemed to be random cities (Washington D.C., Ottawa and Canberra), two of which (D.C. and Canberra) were purpose-built capital cities (im not sure about the history of Ottawa)each of which share the symmetrical streets and tree-lined boulevards. So each of the 9 cities have similar stories; 
Philadelphia, Montreal, Melbourne
D.C., Ottawa, Canberra
NYC, Toronto, Sydney


and a random side note, Canberra is on a nearly direct line between Melbourne and Sydney, as is Ottawa between Toronto and Quebec, just some more similarities. I realise this stuff isn't about cities that remind me of each other, but more history of the cities that remind me of each other, just as interesting!


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

Many people compare european cities with american, asian and australian ones.

For me is so strange... European cities are unique, the atmosphere you can feel and breath in centres of EU cities and towns is inimitable. Roman ruins, middle age, reinassance, XVIII century, modernity.

I couldn't live in a monothematic city.

But in my opinion Wien is a little Paris. Both wonderful. And also Torino reminds me the elegance of some Parisien streets.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

San Francisco and Buenos Aires(little bit) - Istanbul
Salonika and Athens - Izmir
Haifa - Antalya
Tel Aviv - Mersin


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Peregrin Tuk: I would say Teheran and Astana are similar to Santiago...


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Madrid reminded me of a mix of Rome and Paris.

Barcelona is like a medieval/colonial Los Angeles with its setting. Barcelonata is its Santa Monica.


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

From pictures, Melbourne reminds me quite a bit of Toronto.

In terms of places I've been or lived in, Toronto reminds me of:

Berlin
Philadelphia
Chicago
Glimpses of Victorian England


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Peregrin Tuk said:


> i dont know santiago


Reminds me of Tehran


----------



## Coneslammer (Jun 26, 2006)

/\/\/\

Nice one, I hadn't made that connection before.

Lagos and Karachi seem kinda of similar in their growth, chaos and density.


----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

Slightly similar to Zagreb with mountains/hills in the background.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

TRMD said:


> Reminds me of Tehran


What I said - but I didn't find a nice pic to prove it... although there is a beautiful Teheran thread but I was too lazy to check it through


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

i live in Athens. some street here remind me of Istanbul. on the other hand both cities are quite unique...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

thessaloniki really reminds me izmir.


----------

